# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  LTN mid cycle blood work AI BAD?

## largerthannormal

Any takers on my AI is bad?

12.5mg ed stane

prop/tren /var

PROP 100EOD

i dont feel bad/ no acne / no oily skin / as long as im on AI my nipples are not soar / I had gyno surgery when I was younger so the glands are removed but I can still feel when my E2 severe.( not saying its not but nips get soar when prolactins out of wack) 

Is there are harm on gains with my E this high?

----------


## largerthannormal

Also any help on the rest of the high ones would be great too?

----------


## Lunk1

They are extremely blurry and I cant make anything out

----------


## largerthannormal

click on it, then click again and again , it should blow up.. if not let me know

----------


## Lunk1

Got it...I think everything looks good except for the obvious estrogen issue. What is your AI protocal and is it Pharm grade?

----------


## largerthannormal

nah its a research chemical sadly not Ar's

I am running Aromastane 12.5mg ed 

I do believe it is working if I dont take it my nips get super soar. ( could be underdosed i guess or someone put caber in it, lol) 

I feel pretty dang good though?? odd.... 

i may up it to 25ed and order in some ar-r stane

----------


## Lunk1

Some ppl honestly do feel better with an elevated E2 level. I would dbl my dose and see what happens!

----------


## largerthannormal

sounds good Lunk i will, thanks!

----------


## Granovich

bro get some pharma grade aromaisn . its awesome

----------


## largerthannormal

Will do bro

----------


## Brett N

Nevermind, found answer.

----------

